# Pruning Dwarf Sagittaria



## Rtifs (Nov 6, 2009)

I’ve got a 6 gallon tank. As you can see from the picture, the dwarf sagittaria (Sagittaria subulata) has taken over. It started from a single bunch in the back corner, but it just took off. It’s basically choked out one of my crypts, and two others are in the noose. I’ve let it go this far, but now it’s time to prune (the fish struggle to get through all the grass). I still like the sagittaria, but need to thin it out. Can I just cut the bunches at the bases, or is there a “right” way to prune it.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In a similar situation, I cut the leaves off near the substrate. I did see cut edges of leaves for a while, but the plants recovered well. The trimming has seemed to slow their growth and discourage the production of long leaves.


----------

